# Walbro carb help needed



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

recently aquired a Techumseh OH160 on older sears SS16 tractor ,the carb is a walbro (WMG) is the only lettering on it, no numbers, ,it has only 2 adjustment screws on the side of it, same side in fact, with the normal idle stop screw on top so (3) in all no adjustment on the bowl, at all just nut to hold bowl on, ,where would i set these adjustments to make run steady it surges now, but does run, it starts sorta hard.. ill be using it in the winter to plow snow and summer too, to mow lawns ,what is the inital running adjustment of the two on the side of this Walbro WMG?? by the way carb is bran new with plastic float in bowl and dirt is not a factor Tractor and all was given to me with no spark ..its has plenty now, after some very minor cleaning ,fresh gas made it start, but seems to get HOT! faster than it should telling me it is very lean otherwise very good compression around 70 pounds on my gauge cold , another good free deal but it needs to have the carb right or it will blow up ? TIM


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

This information is from a 1980 service manual for Tecumseh engines.


Low speed or Idle 1 3/4 out

High speed or Power 2 3/4 out

Engine idle rpms 1200

Good Luck


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks again tommyj3 i couldnt find nothing for it all are different some 1 turn and some 1 1/2 or even more its a guessing game id say but thanks for the info ,,, Tim H


----------

